# Directv vs Optimum Cable



## amahdi (Sep 30, 2002)

Ok... Here it is - I got a Optimum Cablevision guy (NJ area) who came to my house to get me to switch to cable (and get the bundle pkg with internet and phone) I told him I get Directv for the NFL pkg. He gave me a deal in which he said that they would pay for cancellation of Directv, great deal for the year, FREE MLB pkg, etc. I asked him what about the NFL pkg. He said you could "suspend" Directv service until the NFL season and then get it back and then pay for the minimum svc ($29.99) and the DVR svc fee.

My questions are

1) Does this make sense if its cost effective?

2) Is the HD quality the same?

3) Can i suspend Directv svc and then get it back for 6 months during the NFL season?

4) Is the interface and controls similar between the cable DVR vs the HR21?

My initial thought is stay with what I have but the bundle pkg of internet, phone and tv is pretty good....Would appreciate your thoughts. Thanks!


----------



## carl6 (Nov 16, 2005)

Cable companies vary widely as to the quality of their product, how much HD they offer, what DVR they offer, etc. Comments from anyone who is not specifically an Optimum Cable customer in your specific geographic area (NJ) with regard to cable would not be too relavent.

In general though, cable has much less HD available than does DirecTV. My local cable company (Comcast Seattle) has about 20 HD channels, compared to the 100 or so that DirecTV offers. In reality, there are perhaps ten or fifteen that I actually watch on DirecTV that cable does not have - so it is important in my specific case.

The package deals can be attractive as far as cost. I pay Comcast for cable internet and for limited cable (basically free - they charge almost the same if you don't have any cable tv than if you do have the lowest package), I pay DirecTV for my TV service, and I pay Qwest for my phone service.

I personally would never have an IP phone for my primary home phone. Any time your internet is down, your phone is down. Plus it can present problems with DVRs, alarm systems, fax machines, etc. Analog modem functions don't generally work well with VOIP. So carefully evaluate your phone requirements before making a decision.

Hopefully this gives you at least some things to consider in making your choice. I do not know about suspending your account and re-activating it - I think you can do it, but don't know how often or any costs associated.

Carl


----------



## Slip Jigs (Oct 20, 2006)

amahdi said:


> Ok... Here it is - I got a Optimum Cablevision guy (NJ area) who came to my house to get me to switch to cable (and get the bundle pkg with internet and phone) I told him I get Directv for the NFL pkg. He gave me a deal in which he said that they would pay for cancellation of Directv, great deal for the year, FREE MLB pkg, etc. I asked him what about the NFL pkg. He said you could "suspend" Directv service until the NFL season and then get it back and then pay for the minimum svc ($29.99) and the DVR svc fee.
> 
> My questions are
> 
> ...


1. Sure, if you're getting what you want. But beware of empty promises. 
2. I've heard both, but generally I hear the D* is better HD
3. Not sure - I doubt it tho. I've had a cable provider tell me they'd give me a special deal for switching from sat TV - but I would have to turn over the access card to them!!
4. You'll probably get similar features, record, playback, etc. It depends on what box they use.


----------



## Sixto (Nov 18, 2005)

carl6 said:


> Cable companies vary widely as to the quality of their product, how much HD they offer, what DVR they offer, etc. Comments from anyone who is not specifically an Optimum Cable customer in your specific geographic area (NJ) with regard to cable would not be too relavent.
> 
> In general though, cable has much less HD available than does DirecTV. My local cable company (Comcast Seattle) has about 20 HD channels, compared to the 100 or so that DirecTV offers. In reality, there are perhaps ten or fifteen that I actually watch on DirecTV that cable does not have - so it is important in my specific case.
> 
> ...


+1, what he said ...

and I do have the choice of Optimum ...

Lovin DirecTV ... Cablevision maybe saves a few $ ... but DirecTV is by far the better choice.


----------



## Sixto (Nov 18, 2005)

A few more things as well.

1) More bandwidth ... DirecTV has 4-5x the capacity of Cablevision ... proven by the current 90+ HD ... with soon another 50+ HD capacity wise.

2) A "real" HD DVR ... Cablevision has nothing that compares, and TiVo doesn't do SDV (at least for now).

3) Sports Packages ... you mention NFL ST ... also Cablevision has no capacity for MLB-EI in HD or any other package in HD.

4) Expect DirecTV to have a whole home DVR sharing solution in 2008, Cablevision still trying to just add HD channels.

The real issue is really about thought leadership ... Cablevision has zero "vision" ... just a fact ... not an attack ... just a fact.

It's 1) DirecTV, 2) FiOS, 3) Cablevision.


----------



## amahdi (Sep 30, 2002)

So you have Optimum Choice and Directv? What kind of set up do you have?


----------



## Sixto (Nov 18, 2005)

amahdi said:


> So you have Optimum Choice and Directv? What kind of set up do you have?


Sorry ... meant to say have Optimum as a choice ... fixed the previous post to be clear.

If $ is the primary deciding factor then you gotta do what the wallet decides.

But technology-wise for TV there's really no comparison.


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

I don't know if this applies to you but it's worth saying. 

I know in my area both Time Warner and verizon are hiring freelancers as door-to-door salespeople. These young people will say anything for a sale, they don't have to worry about backing it up. I had one person show up and tell me he was there to "schedule my installation" to FiOS. He was so slick at it, I know someone else who fell for it and while the service is ok, he's going to get hit with a big price bump after 6 months. 

I generally do not trust door-to-door salespeople or anything they say. If it turns out the person you spoke to is honestly depicting the service you get, then ok. Just be careful.


----------



## jjkoe3 (Feb 7, 2008)

Cablevision will have the answer to any problems that may arise. Just look what they have done for the Knicks!!

Optimum Online=Can't live without it
IO TV=Not a chance


----------



## Keane (Aug 1, 2007)

jjkoe3 said:


> Cablevision will have the answer to any problems that may arise. Just look what they have done for the Knicks!!
> 
> Optimum Online=Can't live without it
> IO TV=Not a chance


All of it...QFT!

I may have had some tech problems lately with DTV, but they do not compare to the lack of service provided by IO TV. I'll never forget the day when I had IO and I called to report that my service was out. The CSR's response, "So?".

That's Cablevision for you.


----------



## rmd0311 (Feb 14, 2008)

Well., let me chime into this since I recently left Cablevision in pursuit of greener pastures with directv. This should be enough... I currently have Phone and Internet with Cablevision but have D* for TV. 

After I cancelled CV they have called me quite a few times offering to pay all cancellation fees for DTV to come back. 

I'm still with DTV. So do the math.

D* rocks.


----------



## amahdi (Sep 30, 2002)

rmd0311 said:


> Well., let me chime into this since I recently left Cablevision in pursuit of greener pastures with directv. This should be enough... I currently have Phone and Internet with Cablevision but have D* for TV.
> 
> After I cancelled CV they have called me quite a few times offering to pay all cancellation fees for DTV to come back.
> 
> ...


Actually I calculated the savings/year would be almost $500 and then add to that the MLB pkg.... My instinct is to stick with DTV but it is a tempting offer. I don;t want to lose my HR21 as well....


----------



## ansky (Oct 11, 2005)

I used to have Cablevision of Middlesex County, NJ. Overall their service is much better than Comcast. I don't remember having any complaints about their TV service, but that was 3 years ago so I don't know what their current HD offerings are. I just remember getting annoyed at their nickel 'n diming - like charging $1.99 for disconnecting a premium service.

Comcast of Jersey City just sent me an offer for all 3 bundled services (TV, phone, internet) for $99/mo. for the first year, including free HD access and a free HD DVR. But their HD offerings around here are terrible - still only a handful of HD channels. Plus I have no use for the phone service anyway.


----------



## d max82 (May 23, 2007)

each area of the country is different in terms of cost between cable services. Here is my part of florida Comcast cable is dirt cheap, and seems to be in the top tier as far as HD goes among cable companies. They are all to willing to sign you up for 2 years at $33 a month for: 
150+ video channels
about 30 music channels (just a guess, I rarely use them)
VOD 
HBO channels
HD service
HD DVR

additional boxes are 6.95 a month. Also the tax on Satellite is double that of cable here. We are definately the exception to the rule though, as I've seen basic cable packages in other places of $80 or more.
after 2 years the rate increases to 70 something a month. I have both comcast and Directv, mainly for the sports available from directv.


----------



## Drew2k (Aug 16, 2006)

I have Cablevision of Hauppauge, Long Island as well as DIRECTV, and there's no comparison in the number of HD channels - DIRECTV is the clear leader. 

Also no comparison in equipment - the DIRECTV DVR blows away the Cablevision DVR, and if you don't have a DVR, your current receiver, whatever brand it is, blows away the standard Cablevision receiver. From Guide to Search to Info to onscreen graphics - no comparison, Cablevision comes out on the losing end.


----------



## amahdi (Sep 30, 2002)

d max82 said:


> each area of the country is different in terms of cost between cable services. Here is my part of florida Comcast cable is dirt cheap, and seems to be in the top tier as far as HD goes among cable companies. They are all to willing to sign you up for 2 years at $33 a month for:
> 150+ video channels
> about 30 music channels (just a guess, I rarely use them)
> VOD
> ...


So you have both - from which provider do you get regular programming and from which do you get sports. I am assuming the sports is with DTV and regular is with cable. How much do you pay a month? What is the minimum you have to keep with DTV to just get the sports pkgs?


----------



## dbmaven (May 29, 2004)

jjkoe3 said:


> Optimum Online=Can't live without it
> IO TV=Not a chance


+1

I have OOL BOOST internet (30 down/5 up) and keep the 'lifeline cable' as a backup for local channels only.

Now that MSG/MSG+/SNY are in HD on DirecTV, you'd have to pry my HR20s out of my cold dead hands before I'd ever go back to iO TV..... and for the next couple of years DirecTV is your only choice for NFL Sunday Ticket (which I also have).

For my entertainment $$$, it's DirecTV for video and OOL for internet.

As for phone, I have a basic POTS line from the local phone company (Frontier), and use a MagicJack for long distance.


----------



## STEVED21 (Feb 6, 2006)

But remember, "HD is free on IO":hurah:


----------



## Drew2k (Aug 16, 2006)

STEVED21 said:


> But remember, "HD is free on IO":hurah:


One of Cablevision's biggest lies, as in order to get all HD channels from IO you first have to pay for the Digital Package.


----------



## alexjb12 (Nov 28, 2007)

I use Optimum Online for internet and Optimum Voice for my phone. I had IO before I switched to D*, let me first say in the Raritan Valley area the services are VERY reliable. In Cable, IO stands above Comcrap and Time Warner with its 40+ high definition channels in the numbers game but its is still far away from Directv and Dish. The main reason why I switched was for hd but the their were many more factors. Reasons like, IO uses poor software on the boxes which I haven’t seen updated in the last 8 years, with DIRECTV the software is updated every 1-2 months. I also firmly believe that my channel load time on my 4200hd stb was a lot slower then my current HR21. Also I had MLB EI with IO and my supplied dvr (8300hd) couldn’t record the games unless I tuned to them manually because they are on switched digital.


----------



## gquiring (Jan 8, 2006)

I am a CableVision customer for Internet only. Their DVR is terrible. They don't have anywhere near the number of HD channels when compared to DirecTV. Their customer service is terrible. Stick with D*.


----------



## trekologer (Jun 30, 2007)

I have been able to compare Optimum Cable to DirecTV and Optimum doesn't hold a candle to DirecTV. The picture quality is, quite frankly, horrible. The SD channels are fuzzy and the HD channels are barely any better than SD. The equipment is pretty bad: the interface stinks and the functionality is even worse.

A word to the wise... the bundled price they quote you almost never ends up being what they pay. Most cable companies charge you a fee ($20-$40) to transfer an existing phone number on top of what they charge for account setup and installation. 

If you're looking to save some money, you could always try Vonage for you phone. I've never had any problems...


----------



## cforrest (Jan 20, 2007)

No one has mentioned the biggest issue of all with Cablevision. The sports packages, MLB EI, etc are on Switched Digital Video (SDV). There is a bug that doesn't allow the DVR to autotune into the channel to record any of the games, so if you do that often, good luck. There is supposedly a fix, but hasn't been rolled out. Also with SDV sometimes the channels come in, other times they do not. Cablevision is moving their VOOM HD channels to SDV in the next few months & it seems SDV is not ready for prime time, as International & Sports package subscribers have seen first hand. I would stay with Directv and get FIOS Internet/Phone double play package if available. I have that, but I still have Cablevision for Howard TV, may eventually just get rid of Cablevision altogether to save $$. If FIOS is not available for internet/phone, then get OOL and OV double play and keep Directv. Best of luck in your decision.


----------



## UTVLamented (Oct 18, 2006)

cforrest said:


> I would stay with Directv and get FIOS Internet/Phone double play package if available. I have that, but I still have Cablevision for Howard TV, may eventually just get rid of Cablevision altogether to save $$.


cforrest,

I have DirecTV and FIOS internet/phone, but I would really like to have HowardTV. What is the minimum Cablevision package to get Howard?


----------



## cforrest (Jan 20, 2007)

UTVLamented said:


> cforrest,
> 
> I have DirecTV and FIOS internet/phone, but I would really like to have HowardTV. What is the minimum Cablevision package to get Howard?


Family Cable ($49.95/month) + IO Navigation Package ($5.95/month) + Cable Box ($6.50/month). $62.40 altogether then Howard TV which costs $9.95/month, for grand total of $72.35 + whatever taxes/franchise fees. One reason I am just thinking of getting rid of Cablevision altogether, just not worth the $$ every month for something I don't watch that often.


----------



## njblackberry (Dec 29, 2007)

Same as others; Cablevision customer only for OOL. Dropped their cable (we were having terrible service problems) about 6 years ago for D* and have never looked back.

And when Verizon finally gives us FIOS, I will probably use that for Internet service, but I am loyal to D*.

The sooner I can stop paying money to the Dolans, the better.


----------



## cgiannetto (Aug 25, 2006)

I'm also on board with Cablevision for OOL only. One thing I will give them is that the service has been very, very reliable for me. I can probably count the number of outages or issues I've had over the years on one hand. Verizon (FiOS) is supposed to be coming to my area soon too but I'm not holding my breath. The last time Cablevision called me with an offer to swtich, I told them why would I want to get less HD than I currently have and the CSR left me alone. Haven't had another call since.


----------

